# Solved: How to change iPhone email



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

When I first got my phone, I accidentally gave the Verizon rep an old Apple ID account info. Now my iPhone doesn't receive Messages sent to my iPad and iMac. I want to change the phone info so it will receive these messages.

From trying to find out how to do this on different forums, it looks like I need to reset everything on my phone. I'm not concerned about losing information on the phone if I can get it set to work right with my other devices.

Can you tell me if I can do this myself and if so, how or do I need to take it to my local Verizon store?

Thanks
Peg


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you know the password to the old appleID 
for security reasons, you will not be able to do much to the phone without knowing that password 

apple support are very good, I have dealt with them this week on a couple of appleid issues 
But they will have to prove ownership 

so you will need to know some of your security questions 
or you can use your recovery email , if you set that up

i have managed to reset all those details on a couple of devices - BUT it has been quite a long process
1) proving ownership
2) you havbe to wait 24hrs before you get the reset/unlock appleID info
3) call back apple to change any security questions 

quite a long tedious process, but its there so that people who steal phones/ipads do not have an easy time resetting them


having said all that 
you should be able to set up any email account onto the phone easily


----------



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

I have tried to just add the desired email address, and it keeps saying it has sent a confirmation email, but it never arrives. I assume that is because that email address is the main one for the account I really want to use. 

I do have all the info I need to make the change though, so thank you. I guess I'll just have to start the process.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the email will have been sent to the recovery email that was set-up - so it really depends on what email was used 

Yep start the process 

If you know all the security settings then you should be good to go in and make the changes


----------



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

The way I finally solved it was when my son-in-law came over, he showed me how to reset my phone by un-registering from my old account and then setting it up as a new phone to my desired account. Had to re-download my apps, but they were all somehow connected anyway, so that wasn't a real issue. Also had to restore several phone numbers as it kept most of my email addresses, but lost several phone numbers. Don't know what was up with that, but I can now get my posts to Messages to both my iPhone and my iPad so I am happy with the results.


----------

